# Anyone tried the Dankung Sniper?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks like it might be a good design. Here is a picture of it:


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

If Dankung makes it I'm sure it is a good slingshot. I am just wary of the way the bands are attached. Through a hole in fork and then a ball inserted into the end of the tube. I did see a video of a guy shooting bottlecaps off of a rock with a slingshot of similar design.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

that looks like it would have a hard pull but with that many bands your sure to get quite bit of power in there


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

it seems smaller than other models with wrist brace.
A pocket wrist-brace slingshot?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I have the bi-thor can be setup with 2 tube but think i like a double loop better.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

With the wrist brace being so flat it looks like it 
would be hard to get your whole hand around the handle. 
JT


----------

